

Dropbox Mobile: Less Secure Than Dropbox Desktop - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/Dropbox_Mobile_Less_Secure_Than_Dropbox_Desktop

======
foobarbazetc
I pointed this out 20 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2249452>

:)

~~~
mike-cardwell
You pointed out something similar yes. My article was specifically about
Android, and provided details of exactly what data was being sent unsecured.

